# Ewe falling



## Ram20 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a ewe about 18 months that started falling forward to her knee's and chest. It's like she is loosing the use of her front legs. Today she is instable in the front end and favoring her right hip when she walks. I thing she is some better but not much. I have checked her feet and legs and all look good. I gave her a shot of antibiotic today and she is in a small area where the others can't knock her down. Any ideas what is wrong?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 14, 2013)

No clue!!!!  So sorry this is happening and hope someone comes on here to give you advice


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jul 14, 2013)

I would get a vet out for that, it could be neurological.....  Could be due to injury, tumor, disease.....etc


----------

